# Southeast Sectional



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

The NFAA Southeast Sectional Field Championship tournament is coming up the weekend of May 28-29 at Yadkin Field Archery. This is a multi-venue tournament with other locations in Florida and Kentucky hosting simultaneously. 

This event is open to the public...no memberships or qualifications required. Guests are welcome on either or both days. 

If you would like to compete for awards, you must be a NFAA member and be registered in one of the seven states included in the Southeast section. You may join the NFAA at their website or simply by paying membership fees on the first day of the tournament at the tournament site. 

Entry fees for the Sectional tournament are $35 adult, $25 age 17 and under, $95 family maximum. One entry fee covers both days. Registration is from 6:30am - 7:45am Saturday. A pre-registraion form can be found in the documents section on the NFAA website and mailed to me in time to arrive by Friday May 27. No late registration fees apply.

Shooting begins at 8:00am both days. On Saturday we will shoot 28 Field targets and 14 Animal targets. Then on Sunday, 28 Hunter targets.

Primitive camping sites are available.

Hamburgers, hotdogs, drinks, and snacks will be available on site. In order to encourage a family atmosphere and comply with NFAA regulations, alcoholic beverages are prohibited on the property during shooting hours. 

Feel free to call me at 336-463-2152 for more info. 

Tim


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking forward to another great weekend of archery at Yadkin!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

I will not be able to this year, Kids have to play at Graduation (School Band) and my anniversary, Have to keep the wife happy! Sure would be great to see and shoot the range at Yadkin, and let Tim whip me again like the SE at Clemson! Hope all have a good time, and may all your arrows fly true..
Ricky D.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

:bump2::bump::thumb:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Stil;l trying to figure out a way to get there...either way, ya'll have fun...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Will most likely be coming in on Friday afternoon/evening. Don't relish driving that distance on Sat. morning and then shooting all day.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I need to make a reservation for 1 campsite, 2 nights please. :wink:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I need to make a reservation for 1 campsite, 2 nights please. :wink:



Reservation confirmed!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I need to make a reservation for 1 campsite, 2 nights please. :wink:


So you're coming in on Friday as well???



treaton said:


> Reservation confirmed!


Tim, how about discing up a spot for me so the ground will be really soft.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So you're coming in on Friday as well???



Oh yeah. Too far to drive too early in the morning otherwise. I'm still gonna have to get up "early" to be shooting at 8am staying in a tent. I'll manage though. :thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

How about I wake you up around 6 and we go for a 3 mile run?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

You wake me up at 6 and I'll give you a reason to run!!!!

But 6:30 would be okay.

No running.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You wake me up at 6 and I'll give you a reason to run!!!!
> 
> But 6:30 would be okay.
> 
> No running.


If I start my 3 miles at 6:00, I should be back by 6:35 - would that be OK? :wink:

I ran on concrete Sat. and my feet are paying for it today. Headed to the Dr. this afternoon for a couple of shots of cortisone in my right heel. :mg:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If I start my 3 miles at 6:00, I should be back by 6:35 - would that be OK? :wink:
> 
> I ran on concrete Sat. and my feet are paying for it today. Headed to the Dr. this afternoon for a couple of shots of cortisone in my right heel. :mg:



1.7 miles from #1 to #28. Twice around should do it. 




pragmatic_lee said:


> Tim, how about discing up a spot for me so the ground will be really soft.


How about 2" rubber mats with 6" air mattress on top


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

treaton said:


> 1.7 miles from #1 to #28. Twice around should do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way am I going to run the course - not with all the hills you incorporated. :nono:

Got my air mattress ready. 

You might not get the 2" mats back if you loaned em to me. :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Tim,
Looks like from your house to Forbush Baptist Church and back would be a little over 3 miles - wonder how many "yard dogs" I'd encounter?

http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/fullscreen/35169146/


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

6:35 would be okay. Gotta wake up and hit the practice range before it's time to start.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tim,
> Looks like from your house to Forbush Baptist Church and back would be a little over 3 miles - wonder how many "yard dogs" I'd encounter?
> 
> http://www.mapmyrun.com/routes/fullscreen/35169146/


I think the over/under is at 3 right now.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I ran on concrete Sat. and my feet are paying for it today. Headed to the Dr. this afternoon for a couple of shots of cortisone in my right heel. :mg:


Quit running on your heels. Maybe some minimal shoes or vibramax fivefinger bikila shoes will benefit your heels.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Quit running on your heels. Maybe some minimal shoes or vibramax fivefinger bikila shoes will benefit your heels.


Vibrawhat??

He running man. Not sitting at home alone in the dark!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Quit running on your heels. Maybe some minimal shoes or vibramax fivefinger bikila shoes will benefit your heels.


Had this problem long before I started running. Air Force taught us to strike our heels first when marching and my shoe ware would indicate that I'm a "heel striker", but I try hard not to be when running. I think I'll stick with my New Balance 580s for now, but I do have several hundred miles on these so probably time for new one.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm planning on being there. Don't know if I'll try and shoot yet. Been feeling alot better. Actually went shopping for 4 hrs today! So the future is looking brighter


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Got an idea for the sectionals. I can take pictures. It's hard to take pictures when you're shooting. My camera is broken so anyone that will bring one I'll be glad to put it to good use


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll see if I can remember to throw mine in the car. That would be REAL cool. We can put them on the NCFAA Facebook page as well as here. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'll see if I can remember to throw mine in the car. That would be REAL cool. We can put them on the NCFAA Facebook page as well as here. :wink:


Sounds great


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I'll see if I can remember to throw mine in the car. That would be REAL cool. We can put them on the NCFAA Facebook page as well as here. :wink:


We have a FB page??? When did that happen?

Looks like I'm going to be trapped into having one of those FB profiles at some point...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> We have a FB page??? When did that happen?
> 
> Looks like I'm going to be trapped into having one of those FB profiles at some point...


Couple months ago. It has been quite useful. We have photos and a schedule. Time to get with the times there buddy.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Final scores have been posted since 9:00 Sun nite. Great job Tim Austin.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Where?


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

2011 SOUTHEAST SECTIONAL OUTDOOR 

AWARD	DIVISION	ARCHER	STATE	FLD	ANL	HTR	TOTAL	HOST

C	AFBHFSL	Sandy Pettitt	Florida	445	268	459	1172-17	G

C	AFFS	Cheri Klawitter	Florida	537	285	532	1354-96	G
AFFS	Shelly Mascaro	Florida	496	285	516	1297-61	G

C	AFFSLR/L	Natasha Coats	Florida	456	264	449	1169-24	G

C	AFTrad	Helen Claudio	Florida	307	182	286	775-1	G

C	AMBB	Glen Baxter	Kentucky	441	277	485	1203-34	Ky

C	AMBHFS	Tim Eaton	North Carolina	510	282	527	1319-69	NC
2	AMBHFS	Mike Albertson	Alabama	524	282	513	1319-57	G
3	AMBHFS	Rick Dorey	Florida	515	279	522	1316-71	G
AMBHFS	Josh Larsen	Florida	511	281	514	1306-63	G
AMBHFS	Rene Mederos	Florida	501	281	484	1276-45	G

C	AMBHFSL	Oliver Austin	Florida	360	255	376	991	G

C	AMFS	Brent Gandy	Florida	551	289	550	1390-120	G
2	AMFS	Damon Ryan	Florida	546	286	544	1375-113	G
3	AMFS	Corey Shive	Kentucky	546	285	543	1374-125	Ky
AMFS	Jim Gregory	North Carolina	544	289	539	1372-111	NC
AMFS	Jerry Dubree	North Carolina	544	291	532	1367-122	NC
AMFS	Matt McNeill	North Carolina	539	287	539	1365-113	NC
AMFS	Matt Ratnesar	Florida	538	287	530	1355-93	G

1-Flt 2	AMFS	Locksley Hutchens	North Carolina	533	286	531	1350-86	NC
2-Flt 2	AMFS	Donnie Lewis	Tennessee	530	282	531	1343-106	Ky
3-Flt 2	AMFS	Steve Carson	North Carolina	524	287	531	1342-51	NC
AMFS	Tony Miller	North Carolina	527	283	527	1337-75	NC
AMFS	Kevin Ingle	North Carolina	506	288	518	1312	NC
AMFS	Shane Caldwell	Kentucky	523	285	0	808-39	Ky

C	AMFSL	Densel Landrum	Florida	465	273	491	1229-40	G

C	AMFSLR/L	Phillip Baldowski	Georgia	497	280	499	1276-41	G
2	AMFSLR/L	Dennis Walter	Kentucky	432	264	446	1142-15	KY
AMFSLR/L	Mike Niedwick	Kentucky	407	233	438	1078-13	KY

C	CMFS	Darius Ford	Tennessee	480	275	485	1240-31	KY

C	MSMBB	Jerry Stemich	Florida	449	257	449	1155	G
MSMBB	Shannon North	Florida	388	221	0	609	G

C	MSMFS	Kevin Bergenroth	Florida	533	288	532	1353-98	G
2	MSMFS	Blair Peterson	Florida	524	285	529	1338-78	G
3	MSMFS	James Maze	Tennessee	526	284	524	1334-69	KY
MSMFS	Frank Gandy	Florida	524	276	514	1314-70	G
MSMFS	Sherman Bailey	Kentucky	513	284	507	1304-63	KY
MSMFS	Gerard Tedesco	Tennessee	516	282	505	1303-61	KY
MSMFS	Hank Farro	Florida	503	279	513	1295-61	G

1-Flt 2	MSMFS	Jake Veit	Georgia	487	281	495	1263-44	G
2-Flt 2	MSMFS	Clay Caudill	Kentucky	484	278	497	1259-49	KY
3-Flt 2	MSMFS	John Boutin	North Carolina	490	259	508	1257-49	NC
MSMFS	Ben Brown	Florida	482	270	481	1233-46	G
MSMFS	Bob Jones	Florida	464	265	459	1188-21	G
MSMFS	Tim Austin	Florida	0	274	0	274	G

C	MSMFSL	Terry Wilson	Florida	475	277	480	1232-32	G

C	PFFS	Diane Watson	Florida	539	284	545	1368-95	G

C	PMFS	James Malone	Kentucky	551	289	550	1390-143	KY
2	PMFS	Glen Klawitter	Florida	540	290	546	1376-130	G
PMFS	Eric Helfritz	Florida	518	279	536	1333-81	G

C	SMBHFS	Roy Peters	Florida	480	275	492	1247-39	G
SMBHFS	Pete Murphy	Florida	458	260	453	1171-26	G

C	SMBHFSL	Hermit Gann	Florida	405	246	378	1029-10	G

C	SMFS	Eddie Whobrey	Kentucky	549	286	548	1383-133	KY
2	SMFS	Jake Pettitt	Florida	537	284	546	1367-97	G
3	SMFS	Mark Rounds	Kentucky	542	288	534	1364-107	KY
SMFS	Lonnie Goodrich	Kentucky	531	283	529	1353-95	KY
SMFS	Bobby Flores	South Carolina	528	288	526	1342-67	NC
SMFS	Oscar Westbrook	Florida	508	281	524	1313-67	G
SMFS	Ralph Peck	Florida	515	280	517	1312-57	G
SMFS	Lee Peedin	North Carolina	513	276	504	1293-55	NC
SMFS	Gary Raymer	Kentucky	518	286	0	804-35	KY

C	SMFSL	Dale East	Florida	498	284	488	1270-37	G

C	SMFSLR/L	David Brandfass	Florida	454	261	466	1181-26	G

C	YFFS	Paige Klawitter	Florida	521	279	529	1329-73	G

C	YMFS	Allen Abe	Florida	535	287	533	1355-81	G
2	YMFS	Justin Hutchens	North Carolina	521	287	528	1336-87	NC
3	YMFS	Hunter Riddle	North Carolina	516	285	523	1324-87	NC


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Cool thanks


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking for all those pictures I took at the shoot. Prag should be sharing them with us soon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Looking for all those pictures I took at the shoot. Prag should be sharing them with us soon.


They been up on Facebook for 2 days :wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> They been up on Facebook for 2 days :wink:


Face who?? :confused3: :noidea:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey !... post 'em where I can see emmmmm... please !!

three choices... and Fb ain't one of 'em.. !

==========
how'd it go for you this weekend... still ok ??; getting the stamina back and such ..??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK will post up here a little later today


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Face who?? :confused3: :noidea:


I agree. Not everyone is on Facebook. Please, Prag post them here too


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

SCarson said:


> Face who?? :confused3: :noidea:


Me Too Please!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Prag for posting these pix. Alot of good eating, fellowship, and shooting was the order of the weekend Even though I couldn't shoot I enjoyed getting pictures.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Outstanding Eaglett... nice job with the pics ! Thanks Prag for taking the time to post these.. very nice !!

:teeth:


----------

